# A BAG OF HAMMERS the movie...



## bcrano (May 2, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Some of you know and some of you don't that in my real life I write and direct films. *A BAG OF HAMMERS* my first feature film is coming out in NY May 11 and in LA and elsewhere (like FL) May 18th. So I thought I'd share that great news. Along with a link to the trailer of the film. If it's playing near you, please come check it out. I promise you'll like it.

Anyway here's the Facebook for more info : https://www.facebook.com/ABagOfHammers

And here's the trailer : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2fq-saH1FE

Cheers

Brian


----------



## Crothcipt (May 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:def. will check it out if it ends up here.


----------



## Deckhand (May 2, 2012)

Looks interesting. Wishing you much success.


----------



## heldentenor (May 2, 2012)

Sweet! Perhaps unrelated, but do you know the Thao Nguyen song/album by the same title?


----------



## GlassEye (May 2, 2012)

Looks good, hope I can find a way to see it.


----------



## Seth (May 2, 2012)

Very very cool and congratulations. Looks like a great movie. I feel like I should give you a knife or something.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 2, 2012)

Can't wait to see it!

Who influences you creatively most?


----------



## Justin0505 (May 2, 2012)

Sweet! I had no idea. When I saw the title of the post I thought that it was going to be about forging, but the trailer looks like it will appeal to a slightly larger audience than would 2hrs of hitting metal with hammers. 

Are you planning any digital distribution (streaming or download) that would allow those of us not in LA, or NY to see it?


----------



## sachem allison (May 2, 2012)

looks good, congratulations


----------



## RRLOVER (May 2, 2012)

Congrats.....Looks like a good Date Night movie.


----------



## apicius9 (May 2, 2012)

Cool, I had no idea. Congrats and lot's of success!

Stefan


----------



## Ucmd (May 2, 2012)

looks awesome. will check it out.


----------



## DeepCSweede (May 2, 2012)

Looks like a winner Brian - hope you have a great opening


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 2, 2012)

Will definitely check it out.
Why does a writer/director have a kitchen knife fetish? Wait, maybe I don't want to know... That being said, our knife nerdom world really needs a good documentary made about it.


----------



## tk59 (May 2, 2012)

I'll have to see if I can check it out. Congratulations, Brian.


----------



## echerub (May 2, 2012)

Looks very cool


----------



## Twistington (May 3, 2012)

Oh cool!


----------



## TB_London (May 3, 2012)

Congrats, the trailer made me go to to IMDB to wor out how I recognised the blonde girl, turns out it's either House or Mean girls (depending on my ego lol)
Hopefully it'll make it's way across the Atlantic.

Good luck with opening night


----------



## DevinT (May 3, 2012)

WOW, looks like a great movie!! Can't wait to see it.

Hoss


----------



## GLE1952 (May 3, 2012)

Hope it goes nationwide or even worldwide, good luck.


----------



## add (May 3, 2012)

Well done !


----------



## Mike Davis (May 3, 2012)

Awesome dude!!! Best of luck


----------



## HHH Knives (May 3, 2012)

bcrano said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Some of you know and some of you don't that in my real life I write and direct films. *A BAG OF HAMMERS* my first feature film is coming out in NY May 11 and in LA and elsewhere (like FL) May 18th. So I thought I'd share that great news. Along with a link to the trailer of the film. If it's playing near you, please come check it out. I promise you'll like it.
> 
> ...



Looks like a great movie, Congrats and good luck with the opener.. Maybe it will make it to Michigan.


----------



## bcrano (May 5, 2012)

Hey guys thanks for all the positive feedback. Yeah I'm proud of the movie and hope you get to check it out. It's traveling around regionally for a while and then will eventually be on DVD on-demand Showtime and Netflix over the course of the year. So I hope it finds it's way to you guys somehow. 

And yes, great date movie. Women love this film.


----------



## Candlejack (May 5, 2012)

This looks very, very interesting, probably won't come here to Sweden though. But i do want to watch it, it looks very well produced.


----------



## echerub (May 5, 2012)

If it doesn't come here, I'm gettin' the dvd


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 5, 2012)

Brian, Amazon shows it will be available on DVD or Blu-Ray on June 19th.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007K7IBJ8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Rick


----------

